# update /busybox-1.6.1 failed. hilft mir ich drehe hier durch

## CommanderHammilton

ahoi gentoo gemeinde,

bin mal wieder dabei mein system upzudaten,

 emerge --update --deep world

nun folgendes,

Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 :Mad: 

was mache ich falsch, ich drehe noch durch  :Twisted Evil:   ?

----------

## tuxianer

Vll. ein bisschen mehr Fehlercode einmal ausgeben bitte, und mach mal ein revdep-rebuild, wenn das irgendwelche Libs fixed nochmal versuchen, sonst mehr Fehlercode....

MfG

----------

## CommanderHammilton

revdep-rebuild hat nix gebracht, 

hier mehr fehler code:

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/ar.o] Fehler 127

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/built-in.o] Fehler 127

make: *** [archival] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [applets/applets.o] Fehler 127

make: *** [applets] Fehler 2

make: *** wait: Keine Kind-Prozesse.  Schluss.

 *

----------

## blice

Mal ne Simple Gegenfrage: Warum muss man jede Woche sein System updaten? Solange es keine Probleme gibt und alles läuft wie es soll, mach ich keine updates .. und nur wegen ner Review-änderung (**.**.r1 oder **.**.r2) mach ich doch keinen Nächtelangen emerge ...

siehe hier:

```

localhost bodo # emerge -pv system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.66 [2.64] USE="nls" 1,809 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 [2.12r-r7] USE="nls perl -crypt -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8] USE="nls" 652 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20070202 [20060512] USE="-doc -ipv6 -static" 87 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.4-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2" 10 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.33-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r3] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.5-r1] USE="X nls -ipv6 (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 [5.2_p4] 13 kB 

[ebuild     UD] virtual/editor-0 [4.6.1-r3] USE="(-7zip%*) (-X%*) (-gpm%*) (-ncurses%*) (-nls%*) (-pam%*) (-samba%*) (-slang%*) (-unicode%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 [7.6] 62 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [114] USE="(-selinux)" 210 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 [4.3.8] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 [2.6.21] 4,599 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 [1.4.9-r1] USE="nls -examples" 722 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 [2.17-r1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.5-r4] USE="nls -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-build%) (-nptl%*) (-nptlonly%*)" 16,006 kB 

Total: 17 packages (16 upgrades, 1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 38,793 kB

```

Das ignoriere ich alles, es sein denn eines der Programme ich die ich zukünftig installieren werde / Updaten werde verlangt nach nuerem python oder neuerem glibc ..

----------

## tuxianer

Wir lassen diesen Beitrag einmal nicht in die Diskussion um den Sinn und Zweck des wöchentlichen Updates abrutschen,...

```
/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found 
```

Das sieht schwer eklig aus, tu dir einen gefallen und baue glibc und gcc einmal new, und poste dazu direkt mal deine emerge --info hier rein.

Dieser Fehler sollte nicht auftretten. Achja und wenn du schon mal am posten bist, dann noch deine make.conf interessant wäre die Zeile wo du die Compile Variablen setzt.

----------

## NightDragon

Wie sieht deine /etc/make.conf aus?

Was gibt  *Quote:*   

> whereis i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

  aus?

@blice

Es spielt in diesem Thread keine Rolle, ob er das Update braucht, will, oder einfach aus Spaß macht - er braucht eine Lösung, keine Weisheiten.

Und ganz speziell würde ich bei deinen Auszug das Update auf jedenfall durchführen - gerade dann wenn Kernel-Stuff mit drinnen ist, oder elementares wie die binutils oder glibc.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

meine make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

neue programme wie mozilla etc, lassen sich wunderprima, mit emerge bauen. das einzigste problem ist beim update  :Sad: 

@ Ich möchte mein System immer UptoDate halten daher mein Update drang

----------

## NightDragon

Hm das scheint wunderbar zu passen.

Was gibt Dir 

 *Quote:*   

> whereis i686-pc-linux-gnu

 

aus?

Hast Du schon versucht busybox-1.7.0 oder busybox-1.7.1 zu installieren?

Kannst Du bitte noch mehr Zeilen vom Fehler posten?

----------

## CommanderHammilton

hallo, ich habe eingegeben:

 *Quote:*   

> whereis i686-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> 

 

auf meinem bildschirm kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu:

 

 :Question: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/work/busybox-1.6.1 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/work/busybox-1.6.1/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  LD      archival/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

  LD      archival/libunarchive/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

  LD      console-tools/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [console-tools/built-in.o] Fehler 127

make[1]: *** [archival/built-in.o] Fehler 127

make: *** [archival] Fehler 2

make: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make: *** [console-tools] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [archival/libunarchive/built-in.o] Fehler 127

make: *** [archival/libunarchive] Fehler 2

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [applets/applets.o] Fehler 127

make: *** [applets] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   busybox-1.6.1.ebuild, line  150:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake busybox || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   busybox-1.6.1.ebuild, line  150:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake busybox || die "build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/temp/build.log'.

----------

## NightDragon

Okay das Problem dürfte gefunden sein.

Hier siehst Du eine Auflistung der Symlinks/Dateien die ich bei mir mit i686-pc-linux finde:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nightdragon@ndragon / $ ls /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-* -ld
> 
>  /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-addr2line -> /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/addr2line
> ...

 

Und equery sagt mir dazu folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nightdragon@ndragon / $ equery belongs i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc in *... ]
> ...

 

--------- Das heißt:

gcc neu mergen und dann ccache (sofern Du das verwendest)

Und dann sollte bei Dir wieder alles gehen.

HTH,

Robert

----------

## Evildad

Naja so kannst du das auch nicht sagen. 

Gib mal bei dir auch whereis i686-pc-linux-gnu ein und du wirst sehen du bekommst die gleiche ausgabe wie Commander, ist bei mir nämlich auch so.

Danach hast du dann ein ls /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-* -ld eingegeben was bei mir und wie sicher auch beim Commander die Symlinks anzeigt.

Versuch doch mal busybox 1.7.1 zu emergen und schau mal ob es da auch noch zu dem Fehler kommt.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

ich habe es mir nun mal sehr einfach gemacht^

einfach auf 486 umgestellt, nun funktioniert alles einwandfrei...ich muss hier gerade mal was arbeiten daher kann ich nicht lange nach dem fehler suchen..

 *Quote:*   

> CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

hat es nun schlimme auswirkungen das ich auf 486 umgestellt habe ? es funktioniert wiegesagt alles erste sahne  :Smile: 

----------

## Disaronno

Kurze frage

Was gibt 

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/bin/*-pc-linux-gnu-* 

 

bei dir aus ?

[Edit]

Das hab ich gerade in den Docs gefunden

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

[/Edit]

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Disaronno wrote:*   

> Kurze frage
> 
> Was gibt 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ls /usr/bin/*-pc-linux-gnu-*  
> ...

 

es gibt mir folgendes aus

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-addr2line

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-as

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-c++-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-c++filt

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-cpp-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++32

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc32

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcj

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcj-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcjh

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcjh-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran-4.1.2

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gprof

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-ld

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-nm

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-readelf

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-size

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-strings

/usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-strip

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcj-3.3.6

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcjh-3.3.6

----------

## Disaronno

Wenn ich die Ausgabe richtig deute ist deine Installation eine "CHOST=i486-pc-linux-gnu" und keine "CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Es scheint so als ob du die wohl nachträglich geändert hast.( oder fehler in den Stage Archiven) 

Das erklärt auch den Fehler beim Compilieren. 

Wenn du auf CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu" wechseln möchtest lese dir den Link oben durch. Ist nicht wirklich nötig da es "nur" angibt wieweit die Installation abwärts kompatibel ist. (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.)

Kannste bitte einmal auch die Ausgabe von 

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config -l

 

posten.

Mfg

----------

